# Neve no Algarve



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2007 às 12:49)




----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2007 às 13:11)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*
















Fotos fantásticas da queda de neve em Janeiro de 2006 a cerca de 30 kms a norte de Olhão  simplesmente lindo


*EDIT:* Editei o post para se verem as imagens. Vince.


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2007 às 13:50)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Não dá para ver as imagens  

Só consigo ver esta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2007 às 14:15)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/8614/nevecaldeiro2se5.jpg

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/7917/nevecaldeiro3wl5.jpg

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/4889/nevecaldeiro4eu6.jpg

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/5773/nevecaldeiro5db9.jpg

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/6289/nevecaldeiro6qx2.jpg

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/5932/nevecaldeiro7dv5.jpg

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/6176/nevecaldeiro8fz4.jpg

acho que assim já conseguem ver, obrigado Dan 

Só é pena que não chegou à minha terrinha, ficou-se a 30 kms a norte de Olhão, estas fotos foram tiradas na antiga estrada que liga Faro a Lisboa, pela serra do caldeirão, a partir de Barranco Velho para cima nevou para baixo nada


----------



## mocha (27 Jun 2007 às 14:20)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

mas k belas fotos,  
pelo menos fomos (quase) todos contemplados com um pouco de neve


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Excelente registo ! 


PS: Já agora, conheces as fotos deste tópico com neve em Tavira e Faro (1954)?


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2007 às 14:40)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Essa informação está certíssima, o meu pai já me tem contado que nesse dia não houve escola e fizeram bonecos de neve, e que tiveram que andar com uma pá a tirar neve de cima do telhado da casa, e no chão havia sítios onde a neve atingiu cerca de meio metro de altura, e as pessoas antigas não se esquecem que foi no dia de Santa Maria a 2 de Fevereiro, só no ano passado é que não chegou ao litoral algarvio


----------



## Minho (27 Jun 2007 às 22:12)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Excelente registo algarvio!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jun 2007 às 22:34)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Algarve em grande! E como foi no resto país em 1954???


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2007 às 22:42)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Algarve em grande! E como foi no resto país em 1954???



Nevou em muitos locais do sul do país e também no sul de Espanha. Em Lisboa nevou no dia 2 e 3 de Fevereiro. Acho que já vi algumas fotos desse episódio aqui no fórum.


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2007 às 23:07)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Algarve em grande! E como foi no resto país em 1954???



Como diz o Dan, há muita coisa nesse tópico. Quer de 1954, quer de 1945, e outras datas.

Neve a cotas baixas em Portugal
Neve no Porto

Algarvio1980, afinal no mesmo tópico para além de Faro e Tavira, também há imagens de Olhão.


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2007 às 23:22)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Exelentes fotos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2007 às 21:12)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Mais 3 fotos 













Em 30 de Janeiro de 2006 em Alcaria do Cume - Tavira


----------



## CMSAFF (11 Nov 2007 às 18:20)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Já vi fotos do nevão dos anos 50, que nevou fortemente em Lisboa (nada como desta últimas vez) e foi a única vez que no séc.XX nevou em Tavira e ficou um manto branco espesso com alguns cm's de altura durante umas boas horas, num dos locais onde o inverno é menos rigoroso de portugal continental (arriscava-me a dizer que o Sotavento é mesmo o local onde o inverno e menos rigoroso em portugal).


----------



## jPdF (11 Nov 2007 às 18:44)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*



CMSAFF disse:


> Já vi fotos do nevão dos anos 50, que nevou fortemente em Lisboa (nada como desta últimas vez) e foi a única vez que no séc.XX nevou em Tavira e ficou um manto branco espesso com alguns cm's de altura durante umas boas horas, num dos locais onde o inverno é menos rigoroso de portugal continental (arriscava-me a dizer que o Sotavento é mesmo o local onde o inverno e menos rigoroso em portugal).



Eu acho que a Madeira terá o inverno um pouco mais "tropical" que nós aqui em Portugal Continental!!


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2007 às 22:08)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Não sei se vai chegar em condições mas em todo o caso aqui vai...

Esta é uma foto do "day after" da tal queda de neve em Faro de 1954. A maior parte da neve já derreteu mas bem lá ao fundo na Serra de Monte Figo ainda sobrou bastante. (Creditos: Tony - Blogue Absorto/A Defesa de Faro) 







Jardim Manuel Bívar na baixa de Faro (Creditos: Tony - Blogue Absorto/A Defesa de Faro)






O pormenor da neve derretida nas paredes das casas (Creditos: Tony - Blogue Absorto/A Defesa de Faro)






Avenida 5 de Outubro em Olhão/Jardim Pescador Olhanense (Créditos - Museu Fotográfico de Olhão)






Da mesma altura junto à EN125. (Creditos: Museu Fotográfico de Olhão)






Mais recentemente na Serra de Tavira 2006 (Créditos - Fernando Viegas / Blogue Almariado)






Alcaria do Cume 585m (Tavira) (Créditos - Fernando Viegas / Blogue Almariado)






Alcaria do Cume 585m (Tavira) (Créditos - Fernando Viegas / Blogue Almariado)






Alcaria do Cume 585m (Tavira) (Créditos - Fernando Viegas / Blogue Almariado)






Serra do Caldeirão (Loulé - Barranco Velho) - (Créditos - Região Sul)






Espero que gostem!!!


----------



## Rog (11 Nov 2007 às 22:35)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Belas imagens


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2007 às 22:58)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Muito fixes essa fotos so espera que este inverno possa ver neve aqui que a ultima vez que caiu foi a 26anos.... e eu nunca vi tenho 17


----------



## CMSAFF (12 Nov 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

Permite-me só uma pequena correcção a cota de Alcaria do Cume é de 525 mts de altitude e não de 585 mts. Já agora eu já vi por aí fotos de Tavira desse mesmo nevão mas tiradas no próprio dia, quando tiver tempo perco uma tarde a pesquisar, vão ver que são brutais!


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2007 às 21:55)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*

É assim mesmo pessoal do Algarve, boas fotos


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2007 às 17:36)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*



Agreste disse:


> Não sei se vai chegar em condições mas em todo o caso aqui vai...
> 
> Esta é uma foto do "day after" da tal queda de neve em Faro de 1954. A maior parte da neve já derreteu mas bem lá ao fundo na Serra de Monte Figo ainda sobrou bastante. (Creditos: Tony - Blogue Absorto/A Defesa de Faro)



Bela foto esta com a Serra de Monte Figo (Cerro de São Miguel) toda de branco, belas fotos Agreste e a minha cidade era só ferraris

Já agora queria pedir aos moderadores para mudarem o nome do tópico, para Neve no Algarve, dado existir fotos de diferentes datas, assim não justifica o Janeiro de 2006. Obrigado.


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2007 às 19:41)

Cá esta a que não entrou no meio das outras...

Tirada algures EN125 (na zona de olhão)


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2007 às 20:12)

Boas fotos 
Esta última apresenta uma boa quantidade de neve.


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2007 às 21:19)

Bem eu só ando aqui há uns 15 dias de modo que não li todos os post's do forum e não sabia que o vince já tinha andado por ai a "gamar" estórias e fotos do quotidiano do nosso Reino dos Algarves. As do Tony são bastante populares, assim como várias que existem de neve na fóia. Inda não consegui foi apanhar as da "minha terra" na costa vicenta conforme descrição do DN da altura!


----------



## CMSAFF (13 Nov 2007 às 21:25)

O alto da Fóia ainda são 901 m de altitude por isso sempre ajuda à festa.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2007 às 21:29)

Belas fotos pessoal  só há um problema é que Janeiro que vem vai estoirar com elas todas essa sao apenas um 8 do 8000000 que será Janeiro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2007 às 21:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Belas fotos pessoal  só há um problema é que Janeiro que vem vai estoirar com elas todas essa sao apenas um 8 do 8000000 que será Janeiro...



Cá estarei para tirar essas fotos, por acaso a partir de 24 de Novembro a baixa de Faro vai ter neve mas artificial se em Janeiro nevasse como o Mário Barros diz até a Ria Formosa congelava , era mesmo muito fixe se nevasse como nevou há 53 anos a 2 de Fevereiro, a 2 anos nevou mas ficou a 30 kms de Olhão


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2007 às 00:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Cá estarei para tirar essas fotos, por acaso a partir de 24 de Novembro a baixa de Faro vai ter neve mas artificial se em Janeiro nevasse como o Mário Barros diz até a Ria Formosa congelava , era mesmo muito fixe se nevasse como nevou há 53 anos a 2 de Fevereiro, a 2 anos nevou mas ficou a 30 kms de Olhão



Sim, tendo em conta que em algumas partes do algarve nunca nevou,  mas que ainda acontece uma vez ou outra nas serras para deixar o povo feliz, acho que a Ria Formosa para já ainda é ponto de invernada para muitas aves e nunca congelou.
Já sabia há imenso tempo, contudo, que tinha nevado uma vez  em não sei quantos anos ( as fotos antigas são giras embora já muito batidas), num local baixo ou outro. Mas isso  não chega para emprestar ao algarve uma expressão «europeia».  Pois há locais no algarve, como já disse, que desde que há registos nunca viram neve e outros que se a viram foi muito,muito raramente.
Neve é mais é na serra da Estrela.


----------



## CMSAFF (14 Nov 2007 às 00:52)

As cidades do litoral do Sotavento só mesmo há 53 anos (única vez no séc.XX).


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2007 às 19:36)

Só para dizer que espero "colar" aqui uma foto do nevão de 2 de Fevereiro de1954 em Aljezur tão brevemente quanto possível porque já a tenho. Só falta digitalizar...  

Se calhar devia juntar num post todas as fotos de neve no Algarve que tenho.


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2007 às 23:19)

Deste post:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...cotas-baixas-em-portugal-622-2.html#post26959

*Tavira 1954*







*Faro 1954*










*Monchique 1954*



> http://monscicus.blogspot.com/2007/11/neve-caiu-em-monchique-no-ano-de-1954.html


(c) MONS CICUS


Outras fotos:


























Fonte: http://ajgr-ventolevante.blogspot.com/2009/11/neste-mes-de-novembro-ha-56-anos-nevou.html





*Loulé, 1933 *





Fonte: http://www.louletania.com/?attachment_id=1093


----------



## Agreste (25 Mai 2008 às 15:10)

Ora cá está a foto! 

*Aljezur*
2 de fevereiro de 1954 era assim lá na costa vicentina


----------



## Fil (26 Mai 2008 às 01:03)

Não é tão cedo que voltamos a ver neve ao nível do mar no Algarve. É bom ver essas imagens históricas do tempo dos nossos avós em que o inverno era inverno 

Deste post:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/neve-cotas-baixas-em-portugal-622-2.html


*Olhão:*










Fonte


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2008 às 22:01)

Boas fotos É raro mas pode acontecer... E até pode acontecer mais rapido do que imaginamos... Nunca se sabe.


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2010 às 20:30)

Que grandes imagens caros companheiros algarvios!!! 

Muito bom mesmo!  

Grande ano sem dúvida! 

Obrigado ao Agreste que me indicou este tesouro aqui do fórum!


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2012 às 23:02)

Segundo um post colocado no facebook por Lagoa Algarve Fotos, hoje é o aniversário da queda de neve ocorrida em Lagoa em 1954. Curiosamente hoje também estamos no início de um episódio de frio, embora não chegue a este "nível". Desconhecia completamente esta situação, mas ficam aqui as fotos, de alguns locais da cidade de Lagoa, com uma acumulação de neve interessante:
(créditos das fotos: Fotogravanita)
































Umas cartas desse dia e anterior:


----------



## Agreste (28 Jan 2013 às 13:52)

Não é no Algarve mas para não estar a semear tópicos...

Queda de neve nas Minas de São Domingos perto de Mértola na mesma altura (02-02-1954)






Arquivo de fotografias on-line.

http://ambitare.com/msd/


----------



## amando96 (28 Jan 2013 às 19:12)

Lembro-me bem do episódio de 2006, já no fim do dia 30 ainda havia bastantes restos à sombra dos montes íngremes onde o sol nunca chegou a aquecer.


----------



## Galactica (12 Mar 2013 às 16:55)

*Re: Neve no Algarve - Janeiro de 2006*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Essa informação está certíssima, o meu pai já me tem contado que nesse dia não houve escola e fizeram bonecos de neve, e que tiveram que andar com uma pá a tirar neve de cima do telhado da casa, e no chão havia sítios onde a neve atingiu cerca de meio metro de altura, e as pessoas antigas não se esquecem que foi no dia de Santa Maria a 2 de Fevereiro, só no ano passado é que não chegou ao litoral algarvio



Oh yeah!
Aqui vai foto que encontrei num blog: http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3534/308/640/neve faro2Copiar.jpg


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Descrição do jornal Terra Ruiva de Silves - Aurélio Nuno Cabrita.



> Completaram-se no passado dia 2 de fevereiro sessenta anos do grande nevão que cobriu Portugal, do Minho ao Algarve. Fenómeno muito raro mas não inédito no sul do país, substituiu por algumas horas a peculiar neve algarvia - a flor das amendoeiras. Pela sua singularidade, o nevão ficou registado na memória de todos os que o presenciaram e foi amplamente noticiado pelos periódicos de então, como "O Século", "Diário de Notícias", ou "A voz".
> 
> Seis décadas depois folheamos com curiosidade aqueles jornais e propomo-nos revisitar o concelho, no dia 2 de fevereiro de 1954.
> Assim, e sobre Armação de Pêra publicou o Diário de Notícias (DN): "Com um céu de tonalidade uniforme de chumbo e ausência de vento, caiu neve de manhã, sobre esta localidade. Os telhados e os campos ficaram completamente brancos e o espectáculo, pela primeira vez aqui observado, impressionou vivamente a população. Apenas sobre as amendoeiras não causou espanto."
> ...


----------

